# Scrollbar CSS style Code



## Cryptic (24. Dezember 2002)

Also ich such den Code für farbige scrollbar der aber passend zu dem css style iss (den ich in die style.css datei einfügen kann also nicht in den Html code der seite)
hier mein code:


> body {margin-top:20;}
> body, table, td, tr, div, p, pre, h1, h2, h3, h4, ul {font-family: "Verdana", Arial, Helvetica;}
> body, td, div, p, pre, ul {font-size: 12px;}
> body, p {font-family:Verdana,Arial;font-size:12px;color:black;line-height:12pt;}
> ...


----------



## Adam Wille (24. Dezember 2002)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/anzeigefenster.htm#scrollbar

Die Farben wirst du ja noch selbst zuordnen können. 

Geist,
'ne frohe Weihnacht wünschend


----------



## Cryptic (24. Dezember 2002)

das is das was ich in den html code einbinde ich brauch aber das was ich  in die style datei einbinde, weil das net angenommen wird irgendwie wenn ich das nur in den head einbinde.


----------



## wackelpudding (24. Dezember 2002)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/formate/einbinden.htm


----------



## Cryptic (24. Dezember 2002)

mhh dann bugt das irgendwie bei mir der übernimmt das net muss ich mal rumprobieren trotzdem danke für euer bemühen.


----------



## Fabian H (24. Dezember 2002)

Was genau funzt denn net?


----------



## Cryptic (24. Dezember 2002)

Also ich will das meine Scrollbalken anders wer, hab aber schon dasoben gennante style.css, also hab ich im normalen html das  eingefügt:


> <STYLE type=text/css>A:link {
> CURSOR: crosshair; COLOR: #314649; TEXT-DECORATION: none
> }
> BODY {
> ...



der Courser geht ja aber der scrollbalken net der bleibt unverändert.


----------



## Marvin (25. Dezember 2002)

welchen browser benutzt du?


----------



## Cryptic (25. Dezember 2002)

Inet Explorer 6.0
aber ich hab das ganze nochmal neu gemacht komplett ohne style datei jetzt haut alles
danke für die hilfe trotzdem  

wen's interresiert mein css, dass eingebunden wurde:


> <STYLE type=text/css>A:link {
> CURSOR: crosshair; COLOR: #314649; TEXT-DECORATION: none
> }
> A:visited {
> ...


----------

